# anyone use pavtube video converter to convert .tivo to H264?



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I want to put tivo shows on my new ipad so I am testing the pavtube video converter which supports this natively. My problem is that in trying to convert a 6gb .tivo file the converter locks up when the file size hits 1 gb. I have an email in to tech support to see if their is a size limitation. anyone use this or another converter?


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

I'm using it successfully for Ipad with files bigger than 6 gig


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

alleybj said:


> I'm using it successfully for Ipad with files bigger than 6 gig


interesting, maybe I'll try it again on a different file. no other problems with it, the conversion looked great on my ipad of "Lost" and "V"


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I want to put tivo shows on my new ipad so I am testing the pavtube video converter which supports this natively. My problem is that in trying to convert a 6gb .tivo file the converter locks up when the file size hits 1 gb. I have an email in to tech support to see if their is a size limitation. anyone use this or another converter?


I use Toast Titanium 11 on my Mac Mini to convert shows. Just did a big batch of Revenge and Bones for my wife this weekend. Works well for me.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The main thing I know about pavtube is that they're spammers. 

The TiVo Stream will do what you want, although it's a bit pricey. Of course there's also TiVo Desktop Plus, kmttg, etc.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I want to put tivo shows on my new ipad so I am testing the pavtube video converter which supports this natively. My problem is that in trying to convert a 6gb .tivo file the converter locks up when the file size hits 1 gb. I have an email in to tech support to see if their is a size limitation. anyone use this or another converter?


Sounds like a FAT32-formatted disk drive is involved.


----------

